# The Fall Bite Is On!!!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been marking water temperatures in the mid 70s lately on several Central and Southeastern Ohio lakes. And the water temps are falling weekly.

Tonight was a good night. Fish were caught on Chatterbait, JignVenom Sweet Dream, drop-shot rig with a Venom 4-inch Due Drop, and the Bomber crankbait.

This is the biggest one. This one weighed 4lb. 7oz.. She hit a Bomber Fat Free crankbait in a brushpile.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW, what a lunker!! Great catch!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a good looking fish Jig. Congrats on a Beauty


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice fish! How many did you boat and how long were you out?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

good lookin fish. did you fish the later part of the day, looks dark out.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

tnant1 said:


> Nice fish! How many did you boat and how long were you out?


I started fishing around 3:30 P.M.. And I caught seven total. One was a dink. And most of the others were (I'm guessing) an average of 1.5-pounds.
I was definitely junk fishin', and throwin' lots of presentations. And all bass caught were "On Shore" as opposed to off-shore points, ledges, or bluffs. When the wind died down, I tied on a Zara Spook and proceeded to throw my arm off. But I couldn't get bit on that one.

NewbreedFishing... It looks dark in the picture. But it was about 7:30 P.M. when the picture was taken. It wasn't quite dark out. But it looks like it in the picture.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish, the fall bite is definitely coming on. I've been fishin lots of junk with t-rigged plastics and jigs and the toads are definitely starting to show more frequently now. That looks like a pretty cool venom hoodie too. Love their products.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey nice catch!! Came across your website & was thinking about doing a guided trip with you next month. I was just wondering where you have guided trips at??


----------

